# Newbie saying hi & asking for help!



## SIBLACK4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey,
I was wondering if some of you guys know of any detailers in the portadown area that would be willing to give me some advice or even have a go at detailing my car. 
Recently picked up a BMW E90 monaco blue which i love, but has serious swirls and a few scraps.
I've clayed it, polished it (by hand :-( as i dont have a pc), sealed it, waxed it and although it has helped i'm still not happy with it as i can see the marks everytime i look at it.
Was wondering were the best place to pick up a polisher?
type etc and pads needed
And if someone in the area would give me a few tips?:thumb:
Many thanks
Simon


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi there, I might be able to help you out with the polishing or polisher.
Post 10 random times so you can pm and I'll send you a message.


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Stevies should be able to keep you right.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Im In tandragee and in the middle of a couple of details if u fancy coming over feel free!


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

Give these fellas an email they do paint correction, had my mk3 in with them did a fantastic job http://vagen.vg/catalog/


----------



## SIBLACK4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for you help guys, very much appreciated.

stevies, thanks for the hint. ill post a few randoms after.
Is there anywhere local to buy poishers (that don't cost a fortune) or where would be the best plce to pic one up?

Ronnie, that would be great,
i'll pm you.

Simy


----------



## SIBLACK4 (Apr 8, 2008)

random


----------



## SIBLACK4 (Apr 8, 2008)

random1


----------



## SIBLACK4 (Apr 8, 2008)

random2


----------



## SIBLACK4 (Apr 8, 2008)

random3


----------



## SIBLACK4 (Apr 8, 2008)

gettin close, whoop


----------



## SIBLACK4 (Apr 8, 2008)

random4


----------



## SIBLACK4 (Apr 8, 2008)

random 5


----------



## SIBLACK4 (Apr 8, 2008)

last one!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Don't think that's what was meant by suggesting you post random posts to get access to PM!
More like looking in the Studio or Showroom, and posting "Looks good" or similar in a number of random threads.
Ah well, it's done now, although don't be too surprised if the mods decide to cull your additional posts in this thread!


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm around Portadown a fair bit at my bf's house if that helps, actually just finished doing an e46 m3 today! Happy to help if you don't get sorted.

Ruth


----------



## SIBLACK4 (Apr 8, 2008)

Whoops, Sorry!!!

Thanks again for your help guys.
Nit nervous about taking a pc to the car!
But i'm sure if it goes wrong, i'll have plenty of help ;-)


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

There is a full PC kit being sold on here (he is in NI)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=70112

There is also plenty of help to get your started, If your local you can pop over and have a play with my PC before you buy one, really user friendly - very hard to damage paint with a PC, and I have just today removed 1200 grit wet sanding marks from a Toyota Avenis after removing stratches with the PC.


----------

